

Ask YC: any hackers in Japan? - jdavid

I will be in Japan until the 12th of April, and I am wondering if we should have a hacker meetup?  I will email you my itinerary if you send me a private message.
======
aneesh
There is no private message feature here (and I like it that way). Put your
email in your profile if you want people to contact you.

